# new from charles :)



## jay_leask (Apr 22, 2010)




----------



## 2wheelsx2 (Apr 21, 2010)

Very nice. What did you get? 1 each of L14, L177 and L47? Should have gotten that lonely last L177!


----------



## jay_leask (Apr 22, 2010)

if i knew that i would of, they are a nice looking pleco.


----------



## jay_leask (Apr 22, 2010)

and yeah i just got one of each


----------



## Diztrbd1 (Apr 21, 2010)

Very nice Jay! Good choices


----------



## jay_leask (Apr 22, 2010)

yeah they were for sure, im very happy with them.


----------

